# install on I7 (dell studio)



## Oliv (May 29, 2010)

Hello,

I can't find any iso to install freebsd on my laptop (dell studio 1747).
Config bellow:
Intel Core i7 Q720 1.6GHz
ACPI x64 based PC
4.00Go RAM

No problem to install it on x86 platform but impossible to find a boot image for i7.
I already tried with the i64 iso but my laptop don't boot on the install DVD or CD.

Can you help me please?
Anybody have an idea?

Thanks in advance

Olivier


----------



## fronclynne (May 29, 2010)

you want amd64


----------



## Oliv (May 29, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> you want amd64



what do you mean?
I should use the amd64iso? Even if my laptop have an intel ia64?[/B]


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2010)

Oliv said:
			
		

> what do you mean?
> I should use the amd64iso? Even if my laptop have an intel ia64?[/B]



ia64 would be an Itanium processor.  Core i7 is x86-64 aka Intel 64 aka EM64T aka AMD64.

Read section 2.1: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html

So yes, use amd64.


----------



## fronclynne (May 30, 2010)

As George Michaels said, "Oh, you touch my Tra-la-la!"


----------



## Oliv (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your answer and sorry if this question was stupid. It works fine with amd64 CD.


----------



## Oliv (Jun 1, 2010)

oops, I forgot to solve it! Thx again [Solved]


----------

